# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  artwork needed

## snickers295

Hello, me and cheater are making a development version of ubuntu called devbuntu, and we need some artwork (logo, login, background, the whole nine yards.).
so could anyone make some good artwork?

----------


## snickers295

anyone?

----------


## jan quark

do you have some ideas or do you leave the choice of the theme to the maker?

----------


## snickers295

The reason i ask is I'm not good with stuff like that.
For the logo, a modified ubuntu logo would be good enough.
Same with the others but for right now, a logo and background is what we need most.
you will get credit for the artwork.

----------


## jan quark

first idea

----------


## snickers295

not bad but maybe something with more color.

----------


## jan quark

ok 
sorry for the private message  :Smile:  

do you want a specific color?

----------


## snickers295

> ok 
> sorry for the private message  
> 
> do you want a specific color?


no problem but just so you know, i check my subscribed threads more in a day then i do my e-mail and pms together in one month :LOL: .
maybe a bit off color then the ubuntu colors.

----------


## jan quark

here we go

I hope we slowly get to the point
if not give me a new direction

----------


## snickers295

> here we go


how bout a dirrerent background besides the write-to black.
love the rock though, its says to me, "Linux Is As Stable As A Rock".

----------


## moshos

Hi everyone!

i want to help! i like to contribute, i see that u guys are already doing things! Maybee i could help creating more logos and backgrounds.

Regards / MoShO

----------


## nhandler

We could use a theme. Take a look at the wallpaper (http://utilities.servehttp.com/devbuntu/Wallpaper.jpg). The theme should go well with that.

----------


## snickers295

> It looked normal for me when booting the iso in qemu.


ok thats good because when i use it for my system its like the size of one fourth of  of my monitor.



> If you guys want I could give the logo a go? I know Photoshop CS3 pretty good.





> Hi everyone!
> 
> i want to help! i like to contribute, i see that u guys are already doing things! Maybee i could help creating more logos and backgrounds.
> 
> Regards / MoShO


go right ahead guys anything is welcome.
and if you guys use gimp there is a site about ubuntu art and gimp art in my signature but it is still new.

----------


## FlintPearce

1


2


I came up with that if you want to use it ? or tell me how to modify it ?

----------


## snickers295

> 1
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> I came up with that if you want to use it ? or tell me how to modify it ?


I like how its got the modified ubuntu circle like all the buntus. could you add a color scheme to it that would match the backgrounds in the previous posts?

----------


## FlintPearce

What is the colour scheme? Yellow? Blue? Red? Im a tad bit confused looking at the past posts ...

----------


## snickers295

> What is the colour scheme? Yellow? Blue? Red? Im a tad bit confused looking at the past posts ...


try one of each and see what cheater things.

----------


## FlintPearce

Ok ill see what I can come with.

Bare in mind that other Buntu's use the colours Blue Orange & Green. My choice for black grey white is because people associate coding with white text on black background or visa versa.

Just don't think Yellow or Red looks very developy.. But I sure will make them if you want.

----------


## FlintPearce

Had another go:









Thats all of them.

Might work on Wallpaper next.

----------


## nhandler

Out of those, I like the black/white one the best. Could you maybe use the same font that the official ubuntu logo uses? You can get it by installing the ttf-ubuntu-title package from the repos.

----------


## FlintPearce

> Out of those, I like the black/white one the best. Could you maybe use the same font that the official ubuntu logo uses? You can get it by installing the ttf-ubuntu-title package from the repos.


Thats exactly what I did with those, I have the ttf Ubuntu on my font list. Those logos are made with it.

(I always liked the black and white one better)

First attempt wallpaper:

----------


## nhandler

> Thats exactly what I did with those, I have the ttf Ubuntu on my font list. Those logos are made with it.
> 
> (I always liked the black and white one better)
> 
> First attempt wallpaper:


Ok, it just looked different when I looked.

The wallpaper you posted seems more like a boot screen than a wallpaper. Maybe snickers295 has some suggestions. I wonder how it would look...

----------


## snickers295

it does kinda look like a boot splash.
Its kinda grey, I like the circle, but could you add more color to the background?

----------


## FlintPearce

Ah right ok, well I made 2 more derrivatives from it:






Erm how should a wallpaper look more wallpaper? I can do most effects (apart from actual 3d but i can do false 3d).

----------


## snickers295

> Ah right ok, well I made 2 more derrivatives from it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm how should a wallpaper look more wallpaper? I can do most effects (apart from actual 3d but i can do false 3d).


the top one looks the best to me.
the reason it looks like a boot splash is boot splashes can't have more then 16 colors.
i like the bar that goes down the middle but could you make the black background another color? maybe something brighter?

----------


## FlintPearce

Ok I shall put some colours for the background or anything else? Would you like to specify any colours?

(btw whilest i wasnt reading the forum i was working on a 4th) 



btw any irc we could talk over or something? Getting feedback is very slow via forums  :Wink:

----------


## FlintPearce

Any colour can be aplied. Just tell me which?

Ive just relized that I did a stupid mistake, On the actual circle the colours are missplaced ( the order they are in ) ill fix this is a moment.

----------


## jan quark

hey FlintPearce
your art is a true enrichment, you can handle Photoshop very well
are you interested in participating in my new artist community? just read the announcement in my forum

back to the issue...
here is another idea

----------


## nhandler

> hey FlintPearce
> your art is a true enrichment, you can handle Photoshop very well
> are you interested in participating in my new artist community? just read the announcement in my forum
> 
> back to the issue...
> here is another idea


I like a lot of it. I just don't think the yellow goes well with the rest of the paper. Also, the gears are a little faint, and I'm not quite sure about the yellow vertical things. But I do like this concept if we work on it a little.

----------


## FlintPearce

Things I see about that graphic & logo is:
- Identity crysis conflicting with Kubuntu (the gears)
- REAL high contrasting colours
- Really grainey and hard on the eye
- The Yellow (lightning?) deters from the logo

Remember in OS graphic design, the simpler the better.  :Wink:

----------


## jan quark

thanks for the advice guys
starting to redesign now

----------


## jan quark

quite simple

----------


## ayenack

I've got something a little different.

----------


## jan quark

I would do the text somehow brighter
but nice idea, a completely different approach

----------


## FlintPearce

Its a little too much stuff happening on the logo ... I really like the scratch/wind effect (tell me how you did that  :Capital Razz: )... except the logo is the standard ubuntu one so it doesnt give Devbuntu its own fast reconisable icon. 

Just my 2 pence..

Btw guys no feedback on my logo and my wallpapers so im guessing you dont wish to carry those on  :Wink:

----------


## moshos

Well this is something i got from just practicing.
Varity of colors, and things
Don't know exact what to do.

----------


## nhandler

> Well this is something i got from just practicing.
> Varity of colors, and things
> Don't know exact what to do.


I like the second and the third one. They are simple, but they still are visually attractive. Snickers295 and I need to come up with an idea for how to include all of these great submissions. I would hate to see any of these go to waste.

If anyone has a suggestion for how to include all of this artwork, I'm open for ideas.

----------


## smartboyathome

Maybe make a separate package called "devbuntu-art-community"? That way you can have the stuff at hand for people to install.

----------


## snickers295

> Maybe make a separate package called "devbuntu-art-community"? That way you can have the stuff at hand for people to install.


theres a great idea.
include some by default and then make a package of the others.
thank for the idea.

----------


## FlintPearce

So whats happening? whats logo being used and so on? whats the status?

----------


## nhandler

I like the idea of having an artwork package containing all of the artwork. We could also change the various artwork components with every release. That way, all of the artwork can be used.

As for the actual Devbuntu, I will attempt to create a working iso sometime this week.

As a side note, we still are looking for somebody to create a metacity theme.

----------


## smartboyathome

Cheater: I would suggest using remastersys 2 to make the livecd.

----------


## nhandler

I've looked at it before. However, I've had good results from reconstructor in the past, so I've going to give it a try for Devbuntu.

----------


## moshos

Well,,,,, while you guys talk, i work,,,, hahaha

here something new.

About all this art talking, can't you guys make something like Mac OS has, random bakground every a time limit.

Execpt you maybee could make it online. each week a new wallpaper for the devubuntu users.

----------


## nhandler

> Well,,,,, while you guys talk, i work,,,, hahaha
> 
> here something new.
> 
> About all this art talking, can't you guys make something like Mac OS has, random bakground every a time limit.
> 
> Execpt you maybee could make it online. each week a new wallpaper for the devubuntu users.


The issue with that is that Ubuntu doesn't have this feature. There are ways to accomplish this (by running a script every X seconds), but they wouldn't be practical for a live cd environment. We could create a script that would download the featured wallpaper from our site, but that would require an internet connection.

As for your wallpaper, I really like it, and it goes perfect with the theme on my computer. But could you please correct the spelling of Devbuntu? It is Devbuntu not Devubuntu (no U in the middle).

----------


## smartboyathome

> I've looked at it before. However, I've had good results from reconstructor in the past, so I've going to give it a try for Devbuntu.


Reconstructor has never worked for me... though I could attribute that to the fact I usually change the Desktop Environment as well as programs.

----------


## nhandler

As you guys know, we have had many people submit artwork for Devbuntu. Most of the submitted artwork has been revised several times. I am trying to get all of the artwork onto the Devbuntu website. That way, people can download the artwork without having to go through this thread. If the artists could send me the most recent versions of their wallpaper(s)/other artwork at: mrcheatr[at]gmail[dot]com, I would greatly appreciate it. Be sure to include your forum username in the email.

On the site, I put together a quick shell script that will download the "featured" wallpaper from the devbuntu site and apply it as the wallpaper on your computer. It saves the file as ~/Wallpaper.jpg. This script (getWallpaper.sh) will probably change over the next few days/weeks. I am also not sure how often we will change the "featured" wallpaper. So until we get a solid plan, please don't get mad at me. I will try my best to make sure that all of the wallpapers get featured.

The url of the site is: http://devbuntu.servehttp.com
Currently, it is just a list of files. To be honest, creating a nice site is not one of my top priorities right now. I would rather get a working iso.

----------


## FlintPearce

Couple of questions before I send stuff:

Which logo would you like me to send? (the colour)
Which wallpaper?

Any other types of graphics like stickers or covers or anything?

----------


## nhandler

> Couple of questions before I send stuff:
> 
> Which logo would you like me to send? (the colour)
> Which wallpaper?
> 
> Any other types of graphics like stickers or covers or anything?


This goes for all artists. Please send any art that I or Snickers295 said we liked. If you don't remember, feel free to send all of your submitted artwork. I'm just trying to avoid having to go through 15 pages and 150 posts.

----------


## moshos

> The issue with that is that Ubuntu doesn't have this feature. There are ways to accomplish this (by running a script every X seconds), but they wouldn't be practical for a live cd environment. We could create a script that would download the featured wallpaper from our site, but that would require an internet connection.
> 
> As for your wallpaper, I really like it, and it goes perfect with the theme on my computer. But could you please correct the spelling of Devbuntu? It is Devbuntu not Devubuntu (no U in the middle).


I sawa the first post and it was devubuntu,,,, but now i know!

ABout how to send the wallpapers,,,,  shall i send in differents formats??

standards :
1024 x 768 px
1280 x 1024 px
1440 x 900 px

Maybee some more?

----------


## nhandler

Don't bother sending in multiple sizes. They are for a live cd. It doesn't really matter if it is the perfect size.

----------


## RockHaxor

> quite simple


Drop shadows and bevel and embossing look great but sometimes less is more. Some of the simpler designs have the greatest impact. I think this one by jan quark in this post is quite catching. 

Tie the entire thing together with a  simple theme color and modify the logo to exemplify what devbuntu represents and you have got a winner. 

I love watching how this is developing!

----------


## RockHaxor

Thought I would put in my two cents.I know this goes against what I just said but I couldn't think of a way to modify the ubuntu logo  :Smile:

----------

